# Anybody TTC after thyroidectomy? TSH through the roof!



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2012)

I just had a thyroidectomy due to hyperactive Graves' disease and can't even start TTC until my TSH is below 2. It's at 7 now. Have been trying for months (have a 2yr girl) and no luck as my hormones were all over the place. I'm 37 so in a bit of a hurry!
Love to all


----------

